# 5d4 video vs 1dx or 1dc video



## sanj (May 27, 2017)

Does the 1.7 crop on the 5d4 affect the IQ of the video? I realise it affects the DOF but is there any other factor to consider specially regarding IQ?

I know that in stills crop factor does affect the IQ. Am curious if the same applies to video.

Am thinking it should. Pls advice. 

Both will be shot 4k and broadcast only on You Tube.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 27, 2017)

Leaving aside the C-LOG, the image quality should be so similar that the compression of Youtube will make it imperceptible to say which is which. Maybe above ISO 6400 you notice more noise in the 5D Mark iv crop.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 28, 2017)

I'd wager you could get much better, and more experienced, feedback on other forums, but looking around it seems the 1DX MkII (I presume you meant that as the 1DX doesn't shoot 4K) files do have a decent bit more exposure latitude, some say even more than the C-Log from the 1DC. Most seem disappointed in the 5DMkIV crop factor but if you don't require the ultrawide angles it doesn't seem like such a big loss and the difference in dof between a 1.7 crop and a 1.4 crop is nothing to worry about.

In summary, 
1/ the 1DC is available more cheaply than the 1DX MkII for a reason, there is little point to it now.
2/ the 1DX MkII is the only one to have DCI 4K 60p, if you need that there is no choice.
3/ the 5D MkIV has 1DX MkII quality files but no 60p and a harder crop, if you need ultra wide angle or super narrow dof then the 1DX MkII will be better.


----------



## sanj (May 28, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Leaving aside the C-LOG, the image quality should be so similar that the compression of Youtube will make it imperceptible to say which is which. Maybe above ISO 6400 you notice more noise in the 5D Mark iv crop.



Thank you much. It seems like same rules as stills.


----------



## sanj (May 28, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> I'd wager you could get much better, and more experienced, feedback on other forums, but looking around it seems the 1DX MkII (I presume you meant that as the 1DX doesn't shoot 4K) files do have a decent bit more exposure latitude, some say even more than the C-Log from the 1DC. Most seem disappointed in the 5DMkIV crop factor but if you don't require the ultrawide angles it doesn't seem like such a big loss and the difference in dof between a 1.7 crop and a 1.4 crop is nothing to worry about.
> 
> In summary,
> 1/ the 1DC is available more cheaply than the 1DX MkII for a reason, there is little point to it now.
> ...



Thx Private. Which forums you suggest please? I have the 1dc and the 1dx2. Keep thinking of selling the 1dc and getting 5d4 - mainly for the form factor. But it seems like if I am doing video 5d4 does not match the 1dc.

Besides for stills I am still in favour of 1dc over 5d4. I realise that blacks maybe pushed better on 5d4 but the 12fps wins for me.


----------



## pwp (May 28, 2017)

sanj said:


> Thx Private. Which forums you suggest please?


Sanj, you could check these for a start:
http://www.cinema5d.com/forum/
http://www.dvxuser.com/V6/forum.php
http://nofilmschool.com/boards

-pw


----------



## sanj (May 28, 2017)

pwp said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Thx Private. Which forums you suggest please?
> ...



Gracias.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 28, 2017)

pwp said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Thx Private. Which forums you suggest please?
> ...



I was going to say those too!


----------



## sanj (May 28, 2017)

I became member of Cinema5d. Loving it.


----------



## mariuspavel (Jan 27, 2018)

Crop on 5d4 doesen't seem to affect image quality in 4k.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 27, 2018)

mariuspavel said:


> Crop on 5d4 doesen't seem to affect image quality in 4k.



The 1.7 crop on the 5D MkIV makes the sensor bigger than a super 35 film capture, which is a pretty high end video camera sensor size. The GH4/5 that everybody is raving about for video is a 2.3 crop factor.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Feb 4, 2018)

The micro 4/3 GH5 and GH5S is so much better to work with than the crop on the 5D Mark 4. While the crop is tighter on the GH5, you're working with a lens system designed for that crop factor, and it can work with a speed booster to create the Super 35mm look. The IQ on the 5D Mark 4 video is absolutely horrible compared to the GH5. The 5D is a much better still camera, but the video features are a gimmick.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2018)

sanj, as you progress, please share your insights/ideas/links. 

I really want to do short nature/wildlife videos of the same subject matter I typically photograph with the 1DX2. One concern is how to deal with storage on the go, given I don't want to invest more than the camera is worth in CFast cards. Right now I have a 64 and a 128 and would buy a 256 but otherwise I'll be transferring footage to the computer back at the motorhome.

Jack


----------

